# Moving to Chonburi



## Berniea

Hi,
My husband has a good chance of getting a job in Chonburi. I am finding it pretty hard to get some facts about the place. We are both British, no young children but we do have 4 cats. Is there much of an expat community at all? 

What he has been offered is 13000 US Dollars per month + 14000 US Dollars per year for housing allowance, car and petrol. Is this enough for us to live comfortably in a nice house, a social life and be able to save? 

I have just found out about being stopped tax and if the 37% is right that would take a huge chunk out of our monthly income. I am finding conflicting information about the cost of living as well.

Would really appreciate your help

Thanks

Berniea


----------



## somtamboo

Berniea said:


> Hi,
> My husband has a good chance of getting a job in Chonburi. I am finding it pretty hard to get some facts about the place. We are both British, no young children but we do have 4 cats. Is there much of an expat community at all?
> 
> What he has been offered is 13000 US Dollars per month + 14000 US Dollars per year for housing allowance, car and petrol. Is this enough for us to live comfortably in a nice house, a social life and be able to save?
> 
> I have just found out about being stopped tax and if the 37% is right that would take a huge chunk out of our monthly income. I am finding conflicting information about the cost of living as well.
> 
> Would really appreciate your help
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Berniea



Hi Berniea,

I've lived in the Chonburi area for 9 years and love it here. I'll make a couple of comments and ask a couple of questions, if that's ok.

Firstly, where in Chonburi will you be based? If you're in Chonburi town, that's pretty dull and almost no expats. If you're in Bangsaen or Sriracha, that's better, there's a lot more to do and they both have pleasant seafronts.
If you're in Pattaya, that's party central for thousands of expats and has every Western convenience.

Secondly, if your husband will be on US$13,000 (390,000B) a month, is there anywhere that you couldn't live comfortably?  
Even with the tax bill, that still puts him in the top earning bracket. An average Thai salary is about 10,000B a month here and even a good-earning expat won't get much more than 150,000B a month. Am tempted to ask what he's doing to get that, as it's a fantastic salary that means you'll be able to save plenty. 

In terms of living expenses, you could rent a large detached home for 30-40,000B a month and a car for 15,000B a month. 

Hope that helps, feel free to message me if you want more details!


----------



## cnx_bruce

Good post by Somtamboo. Berniea, often when ppl mention conflicting advice in forums, it's because the question asked is often a "how long is a piece of string?" variety. Unqualified words like "good" or "nice" or "comfortable" are subjective and open to wide interpretation by ppl of difference backgrounds and interests. I have read discussions (for example) on the issue of "how much income do i need to live in thailand", where the nominated amounts varied by a factor of ten or more.


----------



## Mweiga

As as an addition to the other couple of well informed reply posts and as a seven year old Chonburi province resident I can safely advise , based on your figures, that you have plenty of dosh to live here very well indeed.

Even after your claimed 37% tax deduction you'll still have sizeable excess income at the end of each month. Your biggest dilemma will probably be what to spend it on , and in Thailand that's a massive choice !

Chonburi province has a large expat population but also very varied living environments. I'm at the quiet , rural south end near Sattahip which suits me fine. The Chonburi town end is much busier and built up. Being the mega tourist destination of a certain type , Pattaya itself is the only part I'd think twice about for a home base.


----------



## Berniea

Thank you guys for the information. 

Where he will be working we have now found out is Chonburi town. He will be traveling away from home a lot of the time so could anyone advise the best place to live. As I have said I am British and would like to be somewhere where British expats live/socialise. I would like to be somewhere nice a quiet with a community feel, but not too far (around 30 mins by taxi/car) to bars, restaurants etc.. (am I asking too much) 

I won't be working so would like to attend, maybe ladies coffee mornings etc... if there are any? Maybe do some charity work? 

I am completely in the dark about it all. If he is offered the position, the company will be taking the both of us over to check it out. I would like that opportunity to look at houses etc... 

Would really appreciate any input. :confused2:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## somtamboo

Hi again,

I think your best bet is to live in Bangsean. This is a pleasant seaside town about 15 mins drive from Chonburi. During the week it's almost empty; at weekends it's almost full as a lot of Bangkok folk head there and it's got a lively student scene. It also has a good number of Scandinavian expats (sorry, only a few Brits!)

To be frank, one of the last places I would choose to live is Chonburi town. Apart from a new mall, there really is nothing of interest there. Bangsaen is a far better spot; you can walk along the beach in the morning, have a coffee in a decent cafe and relax.

As for activities, if you head another 30 mins south you're in Pattaya, which has the Pattaya International Ladies Club (PILC) 
and, for charity work, there's the excellent Women With a Mission (Women With a Mission | NOURISH. EDUCATE. CARE.)

Pattaya is a much busier resort with a lot expats, but also a huge bar scene that may not be your cup of tea. Home has a good round-up of attractions and things to do there.


----------



## Berniea

Thank you Somtamboo. Are there any quiet bars etc...in Pattaya? Quiet places on the outskirts maybe? We are in our 50's, don't mind the odd mad night out, but would much prefer bars etc...where there are regulars that you might get to know. 

I live in Dubai at the moment and am expecting Thailand to be completely different! 

I will look into Bangsaen for villa's etc..and see what I can find. If Pattaya is only 30 mins drive away then that is good. I don't drive so will need to get taxi's/buses everywhere.


----------



## somtamboo

Hi, 

Quiet bars and Pattaya don't generally go together, however you can certainly find more upmarket spots in North Pattaya and Jomtien (another resort immediately south). You'll find it a lot more raucous than Dubai though; Pattaya's one of the main bar areas with a lot of sexpats, so be prepared for some sights!

If you don't drive, I would use taxis rather than buses. Find a good driver and use him/her all the time. It will probably be about $25 one-way to get to Pattaya from Bangsaen.


----------



## Berniea

Hi, I looked into Bangsaen and it does seem a little to quiet for me and I really do need an expat community, at first anyway. It does sound lovely but I think I would feel a little too isolated. 

I have been looking more at Pattaya and will have a look at the area's you have mentioned. I have been to Thailand once for a holiday a few years ago so there won't be much that will shock me. Thanks for the warning though


----------



## BigSkip

*help in Chonburi*

Hi, Up until 6 months ago I lived in Chonburi City for 6 years. All that has been said is 100% spot on as you Brits would say. I presently live in Jomtien, only 2 k. from Pattaya. I do believe THIS is the town for you. My wife and I are very comfortable here and everything you are asking for is here. Send me a pm I will help if needed in relocating. The Pattaya Expat Club is also a great club to join.


----------



## Berniea

Thanks BigSkip. I have actually been looking at houses around Pattaya and was just telling my husband last night that I really like the look of Jomtien. 

Thank you for the offer, will do  

One thing I am finding strange is every house I have looked at is fully furnished! We have our own furniture and would like to take it with us. Is there anywhere that actually rents houses out unfurnished? We will be looking for a 3-4 bedroom house, do you know the average cost of utilities? 

I was looking yesterday at the Pattaya expat club. As soon as I know if it is a definite move I will join


----------



## BigSkip

No worries. Yes you are so correct about the "fully furnished". It would do you good to leave/sell it before you arrive. The second option of bringing the goods narrows your selection very much. I had the same problem when I came to Jomtien. Give me a shout and I will try help you out, I do know of a few places, but don't know what will be still available when you arrive. Just let me know..........


----------



## Berniea

BigSkip said:


> No worries. Yes you are so correct about the "fully furnished". It would do you good to leave/sell it before you arrive. The second option of bringing the goods narrows your selection very much. I had the same problem when I came to Jomtien. Give me a shout and I will try help you out, I do know of a few places, but don't know what will be still available when you arrive. Just let me know..........


A lot of it we can do without. What bothers me more than anything is I do have cats and I would much prefer my own but if it can't be, it can't be! 

I really appreciate your help BigSkip, Thank you


----------



## BigSkip

your welcome & good luck


----------



## Berniea

Well hubby got the job and we are looking to move out by the middle of July. We will be taking our cats over with us. Can anyone tell me of a decent cat sitter or Cattery so when I have a holiday I know they will be looked after? I have been searching but have come up with nothing  

We will be out for a couple of days between now and Middle of July. We are hoping to find somewhere to live. Will agents/landlords hold somewhere for you or should be look into living somewhere short term to start off with? 

Regarding utilities, when we do rent somewhere do we need to sort them out or will the agent/landlord. I have also seen something about 50/50 transfer/tax something like that when renting somewhere. Can anyone tell me what that is? or is if they sell the property? 


One more thing! I don't want to live anywhere where there is a high crime rate. I need somewhere with plenty of expats, nice bars, shops and easy to get a taxi as I don't drive. Can someone recommend an area, is Jomtiem like that? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## 1Kate1

You could also consider Bangsaray which is an expat area with many Brits. ....Bars and Restaurants where you would get to know people....beach area for walks.
Some excellent housing for rent.


----------



## 1Kate1

Hi Berniea ......Just to let you know I am British living here in Thailand for the past 6 years ...one piece of advice be very wary of people wanting to help you...locals and expats included as many will help you empty your wallet........


----------



## Berniea

1Kate1 said:


> You could also consider Bangsaray which is an expat area with many Brits. ....Bars and Restaurants where you would get to know people....beach area for walks.
> Some excellent housing for rent.


Thank you 1Kate1, I will look into that! 

And thanks for the warning about people helping!!! Is there anyone you can trust?


----------



## BigSkip

Sorry for not getting back sooner, as far as trust, this is a tough one, good luck! I don't know how to do a private txt, to send my phone # , if you send me a private reply I will send back my #..... not smart about website


----------

